# Billie's Dragons Blood soap



## cwayneu (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's another FO idea we got from Krissy's shaving soap. It is uniquely awesome and manly, but a much milder scent than the Rum Spice we posted earlier. I think Rum Spice is still my favorite, but Dragons Blood is a close second.

Just after unmolding.






A closer look.


----------



## holly99 (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh cool. Great color!


----------



## heyjude (Oct 28, 2009)

Be u te ful  !!! 

 Love the side view swirls. 



Jude


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 28, 2009)

Love the swirlies. Very pretty.  :wink:


----------



## Jody (Oct 29, 2009)

Gorgeous soaps as usual.  I LOVE dragon's blood.  

I made a shaving soap with it and my son had a whiff of the dragon's blood and said he hated it.  A couple of days later he came over asking for a bar.  I guess the smell got on his hands and grew on him.  He came back for more a few days later to give to some of his friends.  LOL.


----------



## IanT (Oct 29, 2009)

Im stealing this line from "Two fat ladies" (the ooooooooooold cooking show if anyone remembers it....)...

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarvelous....simmmmmmmmply maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarvelous 


your soaps are amazing, and I love that first shot with the cut pics all lined up


----------



## honor435 (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice, does you dragonsblood discolor? mine did, dark brown.


----------



## cwayneu (Oct 29, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> Nice, does you dragonsblood discolor? mine did, dark brown.



It would have (based on our test), so we used vanilla stabilizer from BC and also colored the base.


----------



## honor435 (Nov 1, 2009)

what supplier is bc again?


----------



## Miss_Melissa (Nov 1, 2009)

Very pretty!!


----------



## cwayneu (Nov 1, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> what supplier is bc again?



Sorry, BC is Bitter Creek. There are other places as well. Just make sure it is for cold process soap. There are some VS's for melt and pour, and lotions only.


----------



## alwaysme07 (Nov 3, 2009)

Awesome swirlies.


----------



## honor435 (Nov 3, 2009)

love that soap, i just ordered some fos and van stab., does it work on most fos with vanilla? was the dragons blood from bc?


----------



## cwayneu (Nov 4, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> love that soap, i just ordered some fos and van stab., does it work on most fos with vanilla? was the dragons blood from bc?



Dragon's Blood will turn dark brown on its own. The stabilizer worked well for this, Pink Sugar, Cream Brelee, and others. We got the FO at Wellington's, but later found it cheaper at Natures Garden.


----------



## Billie (Nov 5, 2009)

Here is a list of the ones BCN vanilla stabilizer has worked on so far:
Creme Brulee
Chestnuts and Brown sugar
Candy cane
butt naked
pumpkin vanilla
cotton candy
dragon's blood
dreamsicle
fruit loops
caramel apple crunch
pink sugar.....the candle source
santa's pipe


----------



## carebear (Nov 5, 2009)

billie, from what supplier did you get those FOs?  

It didn't work in my Pink Sugar from Peak


----------



## bombus (Nov 5, 2009)

I've used it successfully with lemon pound cake  (WSP) and English Cinnamon (can't remember the company)

With the cinnamon, I had already incorporated TD, so was surprised when the (clear) FO turned it orange. Luckily, I had the vanilla stabilizer on the counter, and added it quickly. The soap turned out a nice off-white.


----------



## Billie (Nov 6, 2009)

Creme Brulee.....Heaven Scent
Chestnuts and Brown sugar.....Just Scent
Candy cane.....Heaven Scent---came out pure white
butt naked.....The Candle Source
pumpkin vanilla.....The Candle Source
cotton candy.....Heaven Scent
dragon's blood.....Wellington
pink sugar.....The Candle Source

I do add a little TD also but I've never gotten anything darker than ivory creme color.

Someone else showed me their Pink Sugar which was orange but I don't know where they got it.  I colored mine a light pink 6 months ago and it still looks the same.  I've used several bottles of PS from The Candle Source (my granddaughters favorite)  and it always works.  

Maybe we should make a list of which FO from which supplier works with VS.


----------

